# can anyone tell the difference?



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I was just cleaning my tank as I have given it very little attention lately. As I was cleaning it I noticed 3 fry. My question is can anybody tell the difference between red bell fry and neon tetra fry. I have 6 tetras in the tank with my 6 rbp's.

as I said I havn't paid much attention to my tank lately so I didn't see any eggs of any type. so any help would be gerat


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big are your reds


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

they are 5.5 to 7 inches and 10 months old. I noticed about 3 weeks ago before I went away that one of my reds was getting fat but everybody here just said it was from feeding


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

can you take a pic?


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

try and take a pic it would help


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I dont have a camera and even if I did the water is so cloudy that you couldn;t see it. I'll try to get a cam tomorrow and take the best pic I can. But for now is there any thing I can look for to see if its a p?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd like to see pics myself. Theres a bit tiny distinguish =with P frys compared to Neon frys.


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

Do you piranhas look like this?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well I guess it doesn't matter. I took the only fry out of my tank into a 10g and used my old heater, and when I woke up to go to work the temp on the tank was 95F or 34C and I couldn't see it but I cooled the tank down slowly just incase and turned the heater off. So hopefully I missed some more fry lastnight when I was taking them out.

And yes the fry did look like the pics but so does salmon fry so I dont know now it could be a baby salmon


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

if theres only 3 fry id guess it was tetra but it could be reds causwe they breed at about 6- inches i think.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

thetyeman said:


> well I guess it doesn't matter. I took the only fry out of my tank into a 10g and used my old heater, and when I woke up to go to work the temp on the tank was 95F or 34C and I couldn't see it but I cooled the tank down slowly just incase and turned the heater off. So hopefully I missed some more fry lastnight when I was taking them out.
> 
> And yes the fry did look like the pics but so does salmon fry so I dont know now it could be a baby salmon
> [snapback]1078361[/snapback]​


That sucks!! So you are pretty sure that the high temperature killed them huh? I am for sure buying a very reputable brand heater when it comes time to buying them, because I am hearing a lot about them malfunctioning lately... 
~Taylor~


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I bet you itw as piranha because it is VERY hard to breed neons in captivity!


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

sry i didint no that


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well I got another heater so if it was the p's they will mostlikely do it again. And I figured that it would be more like the tetras but then I thought about the tetras would have mostlikely eat them as I dont feed them too often.

and yeah I'm sure it was the heater because it was at like 104f when I got up this morning.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

also I saw the pic of the p fry but I cant tell the differnece between the 2 with 2 pics side by each. so if I find any more I'll just have to wait a few days till they are bigger


----------

